# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Comment arreter Microsoft-IIS/8.5 sur windows 8.1

## Marc_3

Bonjour,

Je veux installer wamp sur mon laptot et il semble que j'aie un problme avec  Microsoft-IIS/8.5 qui occupe le port 80.
Je trouve cette panne avec le service de test intgr de Apache.

Je trouve aussi IIS/8.5 dans le tesk manager ouvert, mais je n'ai pas oser le fermer. Il y a un message d' avertissement 
qui dit que Windows va cesser de fonctionner si on le fait depuis le Task manager.
Je dbute aussi avec W8.5.

J''ai trouver ceci sur le net comme commande: 

A cette adresse: 
http://technet.microsoft.com/fr-fr/l...=ws.10%29.aspx
Mais avec la mention
S'applique : Windows 7, Windows Server 2008, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista


Il y a aussi cela, mais je ne trouve pas d'interface utilisateur

Utilisation de l'interface utilisateur

    Ouvrez le Gestionnaire des services Internet (IIS) et accdez au nud du serveur Web dans l'arborescence.

    Dans le volet Actions, cliquez sur Dmarrer pour dmarrer le serveur Web ou sur Arrter pour l'arrter.

Utilisation d'une ligne de commande

    Ouvrez une fentre de ligne de commande o vous disposez de droits levs.

     l'invite de commandes, tapez net stop WAS et appuyez sur ENTRE ; tapez Y et appuyez sur ENTRE pour arrter galement W3SVC.

    Pour redmarrer le serveur Web, tapez net start W3SVC et appuyez sur ENTRE pour dmarrer WAS et W3SVC.



Merci de m'aider

----------


## Marc_3

Bonjour,

encore moi, j'ai trouv. Jespre que se n'est pas une btise, mais a marche aussi sur w8.1.

-Ouvrir le task manager ctrl+alt+del
-chercher le server IIS et le World Wide Web Publishing Service, une ligne chacun.
-clic droit et end task



Voila, je ne prends pas de responsabilits la dessus, a vos risques et prils.

bonne chance

marc_3

----------

